# Netzteil 10,5 V auf 12 Volt-Schiene



## mmayr (8. September 2009)

Hallo! 

Hab mir eine externe WAKÜ-Box gebaut. Stromversorgung erfolgt über ein uraltes Netzteil, das ich aus einem Pentium4 Rechner ausgebaut habe. Alle Kabel außer der beiden 12Volt Schienen hab ich abgezwickt. 
Wenn ich nun das Netzteil anschalte, läuft die Pumpe zwar, sie erhält aber nur 10,5 Volt anstelle von 12 Volt. 
Wenn ich ein Laufwerk dazu hänge, liefert das Netzteil schon 11 Volt. 
Wahrscheinlich gehört das so, dass bei wenig Widerstand die Spannung niedriger ist. 
Hab mir nun überlegt, ob es möglich ist, durch einen ausreichend großen Widerstand am Molex-Stecker auf die 12 Volt zu kommen?

Nun meine Frage:
1) Geht das überhaupt?
2) Wie groß muss der Widerstand sein? Hab zwar mit dem Multimeter den Widerstand des Laufwerks auszumessen versucht, aber 120 Kiloohm kann nur ein Messfehler sein, oder?

Danke für eure Antworten!

Mfg mmayr


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2009)

1. Mit Multimeter überprüft?!
2. welches NT?
DAs Straigth E6 ausser Sig?


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2009)

aber wenn du den Widerstand erhöst hast du doch noch weniger Spannung


----------



## mmayr (8. September 2009)

Ist irgendein OEM Noname 300 W Netzteil. Hab ich aus einem Rechner vom Sperrmüll. 
Mir gehts um Folgendes:
Um den Wasserkreislauf zu befüllen muss die Pumpe ja laufen. Um keine Komponenten zu schädigen verwendet man dafür einen ATX Überbrückungsstecker. Dabei wird empfohlen, noch ein Laufwerk anzuschließen, da das NT bzw. die Pumpe sonst manchmal nicht anläuft. 
(Ich denke mal, dass eine Steuerelektronik im NT einfach weniger Saft liefert, wenn wenige Verbraucher angeschlossen sind)

Nachdem ich ein Laufwerk angeschlossen hatte, lieferte mir das NT ca. 0,5 Volt mehr, als mit der Pumpe allein. Da ich in meiner WAKÜ-Box keine Laufwerke rumstehen haben will, will ich den Widerstand des Laufwerks nur simulieren, sodass das NT mehr Saft hergibt.

Wenn das nicht geht, ist alles Folgende eigentlich hinfällig. Falls meine Idee aber stimmt, bitte weiterlesen und falls notwendig, korrigieren!

CD-Laufwerk: 12V, ca. 25W

P = U x I --> I = ca. 2 A
U = R x I --> R = ca. 6 Ohm

Das heißt, wenn ich einen 10 Ohm Widerstand einlöte, meint das NT, dass da noch ein Laufwerk dranhängt?

Danke! mmayr


----------



## rebel4life (9. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, was du willst.

Man kann zwar den Widerstand eines CD Laufwerkes per URI ausrechnen, aber dieser Wert sagt rein gar NICHTS aus, denn es handelt sich hierbei nicht um eine ohmsche/lineare Last sondern es sind Halbleiter&Co drin.

Die 120k sind also nicht falsch, aber vollkommen uninteressant.

Ich empfehle dir ein Schaltnetzteil mit 12V von Pollin, ich habs jetzt gerade nicht hier, aber ich kann dir dann morgen die genaue Typenbezeichnung posten, das Netzteil liefert 11,993V (musst nicht bei allen sein, aber das bei meinem stimmt ziemlich sicher, ein hameg 8012 wird sich nicht täuschen^^), sprich es ist sehr genau und liefert dabei bis zu 2,5A. Reicht für dein Vorhaben vollkommen aus.


----------



## mmayr (9. September 2009)

Hi!

Danke für die Antwort. 
Hab bei Aquacomputer eine Anfrage gestellt, und der Support-Mensch hat gemeint, dass die Spannung egal sei, solange die Pumpe eine ausreichende Frequenz zustande bringe. Wenn die Spannung zu gering wäre, würde die Pumpe auch nicht ausreichend arbeiten. Da die Frequenz meiner Pumpe im Idealbereich liegt, werde ich das NT so belassen, wie es momentan ist.

Danke!

Lg mmayr


----------

